# Lions, Tigers, and Modifiers.. Oh, My!



## annieliptonphotography (Aug 17, 2015)

I bit the bullet and purchased my first speed light! I am now a proud owner of the 600 EX-RT.
Hooray!! But I need to move it off my camera... I know there are a million different options for light modifiers. 

What are some portable options you guys would recommend? 

Thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 18, 2015)

I like smaller, easily-managed light modifiers for speedlights, like a 24x24 inch softbox, maybe something like this *Impact Quickbox,* which comes WITH the needed flash mounting bracket, for $94.95 on sale, with free expedited shipping.Impact Quikbox Softbox with Shoe Mount Flash Bracket EBO-0602424

I also like smaller, reflecting or shoot-through, or "convertible" umbrellas, something smallish, like 32 to 43 inches in size. There's a whole lot of hype about 60 inch umbrellas these days, but they are a pain in the azz much of the time, especially without a really GOOD light stand, no wind, maybe sand or shot bags, etc.. Smaller umbrellas CAN and WILL light large areas, and the effect looks pretty good; there's wayyyyyy too much emphasis on BIG modifiers, and way too much overemphasis on "soft light"....we've entered the era of soft,mushy,light-from-nowhere.

To mount an umbrella to a light stand and flash, one needs an *umbrella swivel mount*, with a shoe for the flash, the light stand, and then the umbrella. $40 light stands are adequate for indoor use. Of course, the softbox also needs a light stand as well.

A 24x24 softbox or 32 inch umbrella will be easy to handle, easy to transport, and easily used indoors in many places, and it does not require a $125 light stand and a $50 shot bag to make it safe and stable.


----------



## dcbear78 (Aug 18, 2015)

I concur about the big brollies... I got a big one, not sure on the size but possibly 60" and it is impossible to use by myself, which I am most of the time. Small shoot through and reflective umbrellas are cheap enough to get one of each. That folding softbox Derrel mentioned would be good too. The normal studio style ones can be painful to move around if you are shooting on location a lot.

Also welcome to the world of flash photography. You got a whole new art to learn!


----------



## Designer (Aug 18, 2015)

And don't forget; if "hard" light is what you want for a particular shot, the unmodified speedlight is an option.


----------



## runnah (Aug 18, 2015)

I like my wescott rapid box, heck I love it!

Westcott Rapid Box 26 Octa Speedlite Kit 2035 B H Photo


----------



## tirediron (Aug 18, 2015)

Good points, especially Derrel's comments.  A couple of things I'll add:  While you may not need the $125 lightstand, do buy the best you can afford, and when it comes to the umbrella bracket, DO NOT buy the cheap, MIC, $10 plastic ones.  Spend the extra money to get a good quality unit which will not break the first time you over-tighten it just slightly.  While I agree that smaller modifiers are a LOT easier to work with, especially if you're a 'studio on the go' person, you are, to some degree, limited.  A 43" umbrella is not going to be idea for a full body couple shot.  Head & shoulders, sure, but you're going to lose light quality if you try and get too much out of a small modifier.


----------



## annieliptonphotography (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you all so much! @runnah @Designer @dcbear78 @Derrel @tirediron

@Derrel Thanks for all the equipment info! It's good info to know when you work by yourself that something is going to be a PITA! The less stress, the best! 

@dcbear78  SO MUCH!  

@Designer Yes, learning and figuring out what I want will be fun lol

@runnah  I'm down to check out anything that someone loves! Always says a lot!

@tirediron I totally agree that I should try and buy the best I can afford right now. That's why I went for the $ flash, I figured it would help me out in the long run even if  it's hurting my wallet now.  I know there are other units that are just as good, I just liked the options that the 600 allows.

There really are endless options to choose from! Thank you all for the great advice. 

Right now, I am shooting one person portraits in peoples homes and outside, but in the future there might be need for a larger umbrella for group shots. I do work alone all the time, I haven't earned an assistant yet 

What is everyone's opinions on one flash lighting? I know you can create a better shot with multiple, but do you feel you can create an interesting shot with just one flash off camera?
I eventually will purchase more speedlights, but I need to focus on getting at least one set up with the one I have. 

Also, anyone ever work with studio lighting? Have a preference between the two? And finally, how's your day going  

I'm excited to venture into lighting!


----------



## Designer (Aug 18, 2015)

There have been some very good one-flash portraits.  Do a search for them to see.

I have one unit that you might call a "studio" light, although it is at the low end.  A cheapie Adorama unit.  I like it because it's fast to cycle, and quite powerful.  I have to turn the power down when I use it.  One big advantage is the modeling light which speedlights don't have (AFAIK).  A disadvantage is that it runs on household electrical power, so without a battery pack, it is strictly for use near a power source.


----------



## wanderer86 (Aug 18, 2015)

annieliptonphotography said:


> Thank you all so much! @runnah @Designer @dcbear78 @Derrel @tirediron
> 
> @Derrel Thanks for all the equipment info! It's good info to know when you work by yourself that something is going to be a PITA! The less stress, the best!
> 
> ...



Hey! Congrats on the purchase! It's always so much fun experimenting with new equipment  This may be a little redundant, but I found this lighting tutorial to be SUPER helpful and gave me alot of inspiration. I don't use off camera flash at the moment, but working on getting back into it  

Hope it gives you some inspiration as well!






Have fun!


----------



## annieliptonphotography (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you! @wanderer86 It's something I've been wanting to try but was too scared to attempt. I figured why wait  Thank you for the video! I love watching tutorials on photography, that's what I do at work 

The whole unable to plug something in outside would def be a bummer since that's primarily my studio  @Designer I keep hearing about beauty dishes and I don't know the difference between using one of those and a soft box.. do you?


----------



## Designer (Aug 18, 2015)

Some makes of studio lights have the option of purchasing a battery pack.

This video explains the differences between a softbox and beauty dish.


----------



## annieliptonphotography (Aug 18, 2015)

Awesome!! Thank you  @Designer


----------



## Derrel (Aug 18, 2015)

"*Studio flash"* equipment that runs off of 110 volt A.C. wall current has come a long way in the last 10,15 years. The new thing is portable power, with powerful, high-capacity batteries fitted with pure sine wave inverters, from companies like Innovatronix, and also Paul C. Buff company, with its much smaller and lighter Vagabond line of very portable battery and sine wave power supplies. These have changes studio flash into *anywhere flash* equipment.

Can you do good work with just one light? YES! Last night I attended a 90-minute lecture and demonstration on using just one flash. For one segment, the presenter used a large PVC scrim with three layers of diffusion on it, a 4x4 foot foam board reflector, and a lightweight,white fabric backdrop, and made really nice images using just a single, bare-tube Speedotron 103 flash head to light both the fabric to perfect white, and to create beautiful, large catchlights in the eyes.

Flash can be battery-powered, like your new 600, or "studio" flash, which has a constant modeling lamp in it, to show where the light is headed, and to aid in focusing the camera. The inexpensive monolights available today make getting into this a $100-$150 point of entry. I recommend the Adorama Flashpoint 320M to people who want to buy a monolight, and learn how to use it. I prefer studio flash units for the way they can easily accept parabolic reflectors and honeycomb grids, and mylar diffusers, as well as two-way barndoors. Plus, umbrellas, softboxes, beauty dishes, and so on. These so-called *light modifiers*, or light shaping tools, are what studio lights were designed to readily accept, and they can use larger, bigger, more-capable versions of these things than speedlights can use.

There are a lot of ways to light things. Many,many ways. Using one or two lights, or using multiple lights with modifiers. You probably want some type of lighting bible to get you started. I'd start with the on-line Strobist site, and Neil V's on-line blong, Tangents, and progress from there, where you will learn the most basic terms and practices, and then buy Light,Science,Magic or whatever the exact title is after you've gotten some of the basics down on your own.


----------



## annieliptonphotography (Aug 18, 2015)

I definitely need a lighting bible! I will check out the online sites you mentioned.  I really appreciate all of your info! It helps so much  @Derrel


----------



## tirediron (Aug 18, 2015)

THE lighting bible!

Single speedlight portrait:





More lights are often better, but you can often turn in some really nice work with just one.


----------



## dcbear78 (Aug 18, 2015)

annieliptonphotography said:


> Also, anyone ever work with studio lighting? Have a preference between the two? And finally, how's your day going



Like everyone I started with speedlight and I still find them useful for certain situations. I have a TTL one and a manual one on me at all times. But I also have my strobe kit in the boot of my car with me these days too. I prefer to use them due to the ease of connecting light modifiers and their extra output. I have a Jinbei DM3 dual head kit...

*Ahem!*

They are a lesser known Chinese brand but here in Australia they get highly recommended by a number of Pros as good quality, great value bit of gear. And I have to agree. They have equivalent specs to brands like Elinchrom lower spec strobes at half the price. This allowed me to also buy their battery pack to go along with them, so I can use them anywhere. I am thinking of buying another higher spec strobe from them that has a battery pack incorporated into the head (no cables or battery pack required) and also caters for HSS which these ones don't.

The extra power let's you overpower day light which is handy at times. Or even the ability to equalise it. This was taken in the middle of the day in the Australian summer...



Brittney Shenae by Crew One Photography, on Flickr

You can see there are no harsh shadows as you would expect from a photo taken at this time of the day.


----------



## annieliptonphotography (Aug 19, 2015)

Beautiful photo! @dcbear78 I need to save some $ to be able to purchase that, but it seems like a good package to work with! Are strobes that more intense as far as light source?


----------



## annieliptonphotography (Aug 19, 2015)

I now have this on my Amazon wish list  @tirediron


----------



## Designer (Aug 19, 2015)

annieliptonphotography said:


> Are strobes that more intense as far as light source?


You should always try to be very specific, and terminology-accurate when posing questions.  So by "strobe" I shall presume you are talking about the studio strobe that plugs into the house electricity.  

Yes.

The reason strobes can produce more light is because there is more power available compared to the amount of power that comes from 4 AA batteries.  

Some differences will enter into the mix as well, such as; are they both set to maximum power, and; how much "power" is each one capable of, etc.


----------



## annieliptonphotography (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm extremely new to lighting. I don't really have a grasp on it yet. @Designer That's why I'm here


----------



## Designer (Aug 19, 2015)

annieliptonphotography said:


> I'm extremely new to lighting. I don't really have a grasp on it yet. @Designer That's why I'm here


I had hoped that my answer would have been somewhat informative for you.

Compare the light that comes from a small flashlight (using batteries) with a table lamp (using house power).  Which one makes more light?

Both speedlights and studio strobes have a power range whereby the photographer makes adjustments depending on his need for more light or less light. 

When either of the two types of light uses all of the available power, it takes a certain amount of time to "recharge" the capacitors.  This is referred to as the "cycle time" for the device to attain full power reserve again after firing the light.  Using house power will (all other things being equal) recharge the capacitors faster than the 4 little batteries in the speedlight.


----------



## annieliptonphotography (Aug 19, 2015)

It was, but can't say it didn't come as a snarky response. @Designer I know that when I ask a question, it might not sound like I know what I'm talking about.. because I don't.  I try my best to ask questions the correct way, but with lack of experience and knowledge that might not always work.


----------



## Designer (Aug 19, 2015)

annieliptonphotography said:


> It was, but can't say it didn't come as a snarky response.


I did not intend my answer to be in the least bit snarky.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 19, 2015)

The word strobe is fairly broad in its meaning. The popular web site* Strobist, *run by founder David Hobby, is for the most part, focused on using small,portable battery powered flash setups. He refers to AC-powered types of high-powered flash units as "big lights". Lights like his favorite Einstein monolights, or his Profoto studio flash units.

"Strobe" when I was coming up meant simply ANY kind of *electronic flash* or flash lighting of a shot or scene. There were strobes, like the Vivitar 285 and the Sunpak 422, and then there were STUDIO strobes...like Norman or Speedotron brand box-and-cable systems. Monolights were soooooo new in North America that they were called *monobloc*, using the European spelling and word.

Some people on this board insist that "strobe" is wholly inaccurate for normal, single-burst camera electronic flash units, and insist that "strobe" is short for stroboscopic flash, which fires extremely rapidly.

I fall into the camp of David Hobby and my 1980's upbringing--that "strobe" refers to *electronic flash*, either small and battery powered strobes, like the stuff the entire Strobist site has been built around, or to studio strobes.

The term speedlight is a fairly new word in common use. I never heard the term speedlight until the mid-2000's, and it developed on the internet's many message boards, web sites, and on-line communities.


----------



## annieliptonphotography (Aug 19, 2015)

Sorry, sometimes it's hard to tell. I've dealt with lots of people that unfortunately tend to be on the snarky side. @Designer 

Thanks for going further into the term @Derrel I do get confused with that term because I hear it in so many different contexts. Trying to learn new equipment and terms as much as I can, and sometimes I can get a bit lost.  This is really a super new thing for me.


----------

